# CAN ANYONE SHED LIGHT ON WHATS WRONG WITH ME ???



## Amerah (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Untill august I was a perfectly healthy 26 year old woman. In August I was on a night out with the girls. I was in a pub (im sobbing as i write this by the way, stupid girl) in Liverpool and I had on a short dress. I felt great and was ready to enjoy the night. Suddenly I felt a "heat" on my legs, it was blood. Blood was pouring down my legs. I thought i was dying and i had never experienced anything like this before in my life! I was rushed to hospital by ambulance. It took doctors 6 hours to stop the bleeding. They suspected a miscarriage as i had told them me and the hubby had been trying to get pregnant. It wasnt a miscarriage. To this day it is unexplained what happened to me that night!

Since this happened my body has been a mess. I have constant breast pain which i never ever had before and I aslo have premenstrual spotting which is new to me also. I cant get pregnant either. My periods now only last one day. I AM TERRIFIED THAT I CANT HAVE KIDS NOW. Please someone help me, im at my wits end.

Ive been doing 12 hours a day of research and I think what happened that night has triggered an hormonal imbalance in my body, probably low progesterone or estrogen dominance (same thing i think) , doctors keep saying my test results are normal and that they dont know whats wrong with me but i just know that something isnt right!!

IF ANYONE READING THIS CAN OFFER ANT INFORMATION TO ME ON MY SYMPTOMS OR OFFER ANY ADVICE THEN PLEEEAASSE HELP ME! Doctors are failing me, i dont know who else to turn to.

Ps, Im taking Vitamin b6 to try and balance hormones, i dont know if this will be any good to me or not im just desperate to try something xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Amerah
    Sorry, I can't shed any light on what has happened to you.  Have you been referred to/seen by a gynaecologist?  I would push for this if it hasn't happened.  The other thing I would suggest is acupuncture - it can be very helpful in sorting out hormonal imbalances although I would still say that you need to find a medical reason for what is going on.  If you do decide to try acupuncture, try to find an acupuncturist who has experience in treating women's conditions and in fertility matters.

All the best

Ellie


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Amerah

I didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry I don't know what's wrong with you, but I would be pushing dr's for a second opinion and if you haven't like Ellie said been referred to a gynaecologist. 

I hope it gets sorted out.  

Nat xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Amerah 
I would go back to your gp and request a referral to a gynacologist, at the very least you need an ultrasound scan to make sure that there is nothing affecting your uterus/ tubes etc.... as you say there has to be a reason for this frightening bleed and the changes to your usual cycle.
But on the plus side, at least your blood tests are clear.

Best wishes, please let us know how you get on, alternatively, you could ask a pharmacist : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0 but I suspect that you'll also be advised to make an appointment to see your gp 
Sheila


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Amerah, do you have a walk in centre or a well woman clinic in your area that you could go to - but if you badger your doctors, at least they know that you won't give up.


Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Amerah,

Before you read this post I need to state that I am NO doctor but my best friend is suffering with exactly the same symptoms as you are now due to increased Oestrogen levels - although like you they don't show up on all blood tests (you have to catch it on the right day). I do not have an answer as she is currently taking progesterone to stop the bleeding etc but i do highly recommend spending £100 on seeing a private gynae for one appt. Once you have seen them they can they recommend the next treatment on the NHS but at least you might get an answer and a course of action.

I know you feel at your wits end but trust me hun it will get better   

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Amerah  

Again, like Mac Cook, it sounds likely there must be something hormonal going on. You say you had progesterone tested but have you had LH, FSH, testosterone, oestrogen etc all tested too? If you have been referred to a Gynae, have they said what's the next step? I know you say they say there's nothing wrong but clearly there is and they should not discharge you from their care until they have exhausted all options or, at least, looked at how they can manage it. have they suggested going on the pill for a short time to try and regulate you? It does sometimes help - although I appreciate if you are TTC it seems like the worst thing to do, but actually, you're not able to TTc while this is going on anyway so you have nothing much to lose trying it?

Have they done any ovulation tests on you yet to see if you are ovulating? If your gynae hasn't been helpful so far then you could ask for a second opinion/referral to another, or you could do as Mac Cook suggests and seek a private consultation and tests which may help shed some light on the situation. It would cost you but might actually end up costing you less in the long run to sort this out now. 

One other thing you could do is request from your GP/gynae a copy of the test results themselves. If you get them (might cost you a small admin fee) and post the results here on FF, there are lots of ladies here who have become quite adept at interpreting them. Normal isn't necessarily normal sometimes and you can find the friends you make on here are more expert than the experts!   

Anyway, you do sound quite desperate for answers and I can appreciate that; it took me 2 years to get my endometriosis diagnosed all the while I was in agony; I found it very frustrating and was frequently depressed, fed up, anxious and just wanted it all to stop! It did eventually, it just takes time. Unfortunately the one thing you will find in this fertility game is nothing is easy, you do have to fight for what you want/need and everything takes longer than you wish it did. Just keep making a pest of yourself to your GP/Cons until they start taking you seriously and doing full hormone tests etc. 


Vitamin B6 is something my GP recomended to me so it does help. You might also want to look into Agnus Castus as this has been used to balance hormones too. 

Keep your chin up and keep fighting; you will get to the bottom of this. 

C~x


----------

